
A plan to rescue western democracy from the ignorant masses [satire] - sp332
http://www.karlremarks.com/2016/06/a-plan-to-rescue-western-democracy-from.html
======
sp332
I had to mark this as satire because the article referred to
[https://foreignpolicy.com/2016/06/28/its-time-for-the-
elites...](https://foreignpolicy.com/2016/06/28/its-time-for-the-elites-to-
rise-up-against-ignorant-masses-trump-2016-brexit/) is apparently not satire,
nor this other one "Why Elections are Bad for Democracy"
[http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2016/jun/29/why-
election...](http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2016/jun/29/why-elections-
are-bad-for-democracy)

